# To get the .bin file of the 2.5 update from your kindle....really easy



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Posted from the Mobile reads forum.

If anyone does get the update automatically over the air and doesn't have a chance to catch the .bin file before it is automatically installed, it's pretty easy to get it back so that you can share the wealth.

All you have to do is run a file recovery program "Recuva" by Piriform works best. When you get the automatic update over the air, the .bin file is downloaded to the root of your kindle and when the update is installed, the .bin file is automatically deleted.

With any file system when things are deleted they are never truly gone until the physical location on the drive has another file written over it. When you delete something, the system just deflags that file location and file name, saying there is nothing here, feel free to put any new files at this location. Until that happens, you can run file recovery programs with a fair chance of recovering it.

In short, if someone gets the update for Kindle 2, DX, or Kindle 2 International, dl Recuva for free, snag the recovered .bin file (if you're not sure, snag all files with .bin at the end) as soon as possible so that location doesn't accidentally get a file placed on top of it.

So any of the chosen ones prepared to do this?  I need to say I havent done this, so this is just an idea.  Obviously both K2 and K2I'ers would love this, and the DX (not sure if I or home grown) is already out there.  Maybe you could post if you have success?

If I was a chosen one I would do this in a flash!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Could some one do it pretty please? ^_^; US K2 or Kdx Pretty Please?

I'd do it but if I had been one of the chosen I wouldn't be here right now asking...


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Bumping.  Anyone?  Pretty please?


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

When/if any of the three K2's in our home get this, I'll do my best to save the .bin and share it (if it's not done already when we get it).

I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> Bumping. Anyone? Pretty please?


Don't forget to share with your sister and your mother!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

That would be amazing I would just love to get that update really soon...and since here are so amny tech savvy Kindle boarders maybe we will be lucky
Pretty please...


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Bumping and Begging!  Please Please Please!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

"Gio" from Italy sent me instructions for grabbing the bin file and promises it is really easy and if I "grab" the files and email them to him, he'll take care of the rest.  I'm really nervous, I'm not very tech savvy, but I'll try and let you know how it goes.  Wish me luck.
Judith in Mexico
(where there is no one to help me if I screw this up.)


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

I have faith in you Judith!  I know you can do it and help all us lost souls dying for the update


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, I just recovered (??) and sent bin files to Gio in Italy.  But even if I did it right, it's 2:00 am in Rome, so we may not hear anything for a while (unless, of course, Gio is losing sleep over this.)  Keeping my fingers crossed.
Judith in Mexico
K2i


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

lulucello said:


> Well, I just recovered (??) and sent bin files to Gio in Italy. But even if I did it right, it's 2:00 am in Rome, so we may not hear anything for a while (unless, of course, Gio is losing sleep over this.) Keeping my fingers crossed.
> Judith in Mexico
> K2i


Damn, you had a k2i?

*runs off, sobbing* My poor US k2 and dx!

Why are you sending the files to Italy?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lulucello said:


> Well, I just recovered (??) and sent bin files to Gio in Italy. But even if I did it right, it's 2:00 am in Rome, so we may not hear anything for a while (unless, of course, Gio is losing sleep over this.) Keeping my fingers crossed.
> Judith in Mexico
> K2i


You could send me the .bin file


----------



## Snapply (May 5, 2010)

lulucello said:


> Well, I just recovered (??) and sent bin files to Gio in Italy. But even if I did it right, it's 2:00 am in Rome, so we may not hear anything for a while (unless, of course, Gio is losing sleep over this.) Keeping my fingers crossed.
> Judith in Mexico
> K2i


If you uploaded it onto this site, http://www.mediafire.com/, and then show us the link. We can all download it!
(Otherwise feel free to send it to me, because I know for sure how to use it and how to distribute it)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh, you are a legend lulucello!


----------



## Snapply (May 5, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Oh my gosh, you are a legend lulucello!


This man is correct.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Could this .bin file, for K2i, also be used in KDX and the original K2d?


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

The files (and I can only hope they're the correct files) are in luvmy4brats hands now.  Suerte.
Judith


----------



## Snapply (May 5, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> Could this .bin file, for K2i, also be used in KDX and the original K2d?


she seems to have k2i


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking at the .bin files that lulucello sent me, it appears the recovery only grabbed the hack install & uninstall files. I'm not seeing the 2.5 file at all  

Poo...


----------



## Snapply (May 5, 2010)

Snapply said:


> she seems to have k2i


In the name of the internet, I highly suggest you upload it onto http://www.mediafire.com/, and then post the link here, because everyone will be able to immediately access it!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Snapply said:


> she seems to have k2i


Yep. That's why I asked if this particular .bin would be safe to use in other second gen Kindles, K2d (original K2) or KDX. (I'd LOVE to have 2.5, but don't want to brick my beloved K2 with an incompatible firmware update!)


----------



## Snapply (May 5, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> Yep. That's why I asked if this particular .bin would be safe to use in other second gen Kindles, K2d (original K2) or KDX. (I'd LOVE to have 2.5, but don't want to brick my beloved K2 with an incompatible firmware update!)


well it's probably safe, but it just won't work.


----------



## Snapply (May 5, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Looking at the .bin files that lulucello sent me, it appears the recovery only grabbed the hack install & uninstall files. I'm not seeing the 2.5 file at all
> 
> Poo...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, I tried to do this with a DX (I have K2I) and it simply sat there.

I think maybe the recovery needs to grab all bin files?

I have pm'ed the techhy guy on Mobilereads to see if he can help.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I tried the DXi .bin @mobileread on my US Dx, no dice....


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

It now appears that at least one person, with K2i and a few with KDX models, have gotten 2.5 - has ANYONE with the original/US K2 gotten the update


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> It now appears that at least one person, with K2i and a few with KDX models, have gotten 2.5 - has ANYONE with the original/US K2 gotten the update


I second that desperate inquiry!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

We are all impatient arent we. Patience. Especially me.


----------



## Snapply (May 5, 2010)

Pushka said:


> We are all impatient arent we. Patience. Especially me.


no.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

have k2us. no.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

She sent me another file, that's named Update_431100003_472900057... *BUT* it's not a .bin file and it does nothing when I put it on the Kindle. Update your Kindle is still grayed out.

<sigh>

oh..and it's 13.2 MB, which sounds about right for the update...


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Pooohhh.... Thanks to Judith and Luvmy4brats for giving it the ole college try.... I guess patience is a virtue I am still trying to attain....


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> She sent me another file, that's named Update_431100003_472900057... *BUT* it's not a .bin file and it does nothing when I put it on the Kindle. Update your Kindle is still grayed out.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> oh..and it's 13.2 MB, which sounds about right for the update...


If you have a k2i or kdxi I heard that you need to update to 2.3.3 or 2.4 before being able to get to 2.5...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Varin said:


> If you have a k2i or kdxi I heard that you need to update to 2.3.3 or 2.4 before being able to get to 2.5...


There is no 2.4 and I have 2.3.3 and mine is a k2i, so that's not it.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> There is no 2.4 and I have 2.3.3 and mine is a k2i, so that's not it.


*taps out*


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Just throwing this out there.... did you try adding the bin file and that other file (the 13mb ish one) together... ?  Im desperate.  Sorry haha


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jessrof said:


> Just throwing this out there.... did you try adding the bin file and that other file (the 13mb ish one) together... ? Im desperate. Sorry haha


The bin files are the screensaver install/uninstall hacks. This file clearly says update, but it doesn't seem to be the right file type (I even tried changing it at my end)


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Ahhhhh.  Well thanks so much for trying.... Im dying for the update hahaha Guess I will just bug my hubby some more


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jessrof said:


> Ahhhhh. Well thanks so much for trying.... Im dying for the update hahaha Guess I will just bug my hubby some more


Oh trust me, I really want it too. I was willing to offer up my Kindle for testing purposes.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Someone mentioned a they saw a US DX /bin available somewhere?  I know it's silly but ya'll have me desperate to get it early if I can.  I need the US K2 as well, but not as badly as the US DX!  Stupid international Kindles


----------



## bzImage (Nov 8, 2009)

lulucello said:


> "Gio" from Italy sent me instructions for grabbing the bin file and promises it is really easy and if I "grab" the files and email them to him, he'll take care of the rest. I'm really nervous, I'm not very tech savvy, but I'll try and let you know how it goes. Wish me luck.
> Judith in Mexico
> (where there is no one to help me if I screw this up.)


Het Judith.. im in Mexico City, i can help if you wish.. get in touch with me.. send me your phone or something via a private message..


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Someone mentioned a they saw a US DX /bin available somewhere? I know it's silly but ya'll have me desperate to get it early if I can. I need the US K2 as well, but not as badly as the US DX! Stupid international Kindles


Where did you hear that?

There's the KDXi international bins over at Mobileread, but I haven't seen or heard of the US KDX bins anywhere....


----------



## bzImage (Nov 8, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> She sent me another file, that's named Update_431100003_472900057... *BUT* it's not a .bin file and it does nothing when I put it on the Kindle. Update your Kindle is still grayed out.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> oh..and it's 13.2 MB, which sounds about right for the update...


The name Update_431100003_472900057 match with the update of the DXi, so it must be the update for the 2ki... can i have that file to check the structure or can you upload it somewhere ?


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Geesh, this is like a suspense novel.  As I read, I went through highs and lows....

Gasp!  She is going to get the bin and have it sent.  OMG!  I can't wait!

Gasp!  She sent it to some guy in Italy.  OMG!  I can't wait!

Crap!  It's 2am in Italy.  Sob.

Gasp!  She sent it to luvmy4brats!  OMG!  I can't wait!

Gasp!  Luvmy4brats wrote something.......could it be?!?  DENIED!  Can't get it to work.  Sob.

Gasp!  There's more posts....maybe...maybe....

DENIED!  Sob.

This is like being a kid waiting for Christmas.  You know you got a great gift but you aren't allowed to touch it yet.  I was never good at waiting then, I'm still not good at it now.  GAAAH!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bzImage said:


> The name Update_431100003_472900057 match with the update of the DXi, so it must be the update for the 2ki... can i have that file to check the structure or can you upload it somewhere ?


I just forwarded it to you.


----------



## bzImage (Nov 8, 2009)

Just got the file from luvmy4brats.. 

Short history --> it is not the update file, it seems to be but it's corrupt.

Long and boring tech story ----

The update files, has a signature at the start of the .bin file indicating if it is a manual update or a over the air udpate (OTA), the current bin file for the DXi has those signatures the file sent to my by luvmy4brats don't have those signatures.

The update file itself its a gzipped tar file incluiding several shells and patches.

The file that i got has nothing like that, in fact it appears to have some files form the Documents directory of the original sender (i can see "A Mountain of Crumbs A Memoir") so maybe this was the right file but it was "recovered" too late, after the bytes where used again.

Seeing the shell scripts of the DXi update the last phase of the update is to remove the update bin file with a common rm -f, so it can be recovered using FAT recovery tools, but it must be done as fast as possible (after the first reboot if possible).


end of long tech history ---


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That is the same as the DXi update file being put on that Chinese forum.  I have downloaded it and it is a bin file.


----------



## dubmehard (May 4, 2010)

thanks judy for your kind effort 

still looking for the update for the k2i, if someone founds something please upload the file to rapidshare or mediafire and paste the link in the forum so that anyone can try it 

gio


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks so much to everyone who tried to make 2.5 happen ahead of schedule!!
So we will actually have to wait until amazon sends the update out...
I am so patient-not!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Now really people, you've lived without these feature for this long can't you wait a couple more weeks?

At least you GET updates!

Signed,
A somewhat unhappy K1 owner


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Of course we can and we most certainly will, but it is a bit like waiting for a greatpresent-on the one hand waiting is kind of fun on the other hand when it is nearly there the wait seems endless

From what I heard an update for the K1 is also on the way, but you don't even have a schedule yet-so waiting must be even more difficult. 
I really hope that you will get an update, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd be very leery about using a "grabbed" bin file anyway. . . .who knows where it's been!


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Surely amazon must be storing this on a server somewhere? That might be easier to find. Anybody tried e-mailing amazon to ask if they can get the update


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

TheSeagull said:


> Surely amazon must be storing this on a server somewhere? That might be easier to find. Anybody tried e-mailing amazon to ask if they can get the update


Yes I did - this is the reply:-

Thank you for asking about Kindle 2.5 update.

Kindle 2.5 update was sent to limited customers only. We will send the update to the other customers soon and we do not have exact date when this may happen.

Customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve the service we provide, and we're glad you took time to write to us. I've sent your comments to the Kindle team.

Thanks for your interest in Amazon Kindle.

So basically, the answer was no!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Personally, I'm not installing an executable file on my Kindle that "somebody" posted on the Internet.  As Nog would say, "just sayin..."


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Geesh, this is like a suspense novel. As I read, I went through highs and lows....
> 
> Gasp! She is going to get the bin and have it sent. OMG! I can't wait!
> 
> ...


LOL!! So true!!! There's no way I'd even try this manual update thing even if someone DOES figure it out because I am so technically impaired I am lucky I know how to turn on the thing, period. But I am loving this thread and following it closesly. It is like a soap opera LOL!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone still have the 2.3.3 update file? It's not on Amazon anymore, and I guess I'll need it to get to 2.5


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

akjak said:


> Does anyone still have the 2.3.3 update file? It's not on Amazon anymore, and I guess I'll need it to get to 2.5


Here they are:

Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle (Global Wireless)
Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle DX (Global Wireless)

I have saved each of these files to my hard drive, so if anyone ever needs them, just PM me.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

akjak said:


> Does anyone still have the 2.3.3 update file? It's not on Amazon anymore, and I guess I'll need it to get to 2.5


You can also sync with Amazon. My 2.3.3 update came a couple of days ago after I undid my hacks trying to get 2.5. I was at 2.0.3 before it updated.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Do we need to be at 2.3.3 to get this update? I didn't know there was a 2.3.3.....


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here they are:
> 
> Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
> Kindle (Global Wireless)
> ...


What do you do with these?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have synced my k2 several times lately and still have 2.3. Is 2.3.3 absolutely required for 2.5


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

I have 2.3 with a bunch of numbers in parenthesis. I left wireless on all night last night but it's still at 2.3. I have a Global DX.

Also, the links to the updates that were posted a few posts up lead to blank pages.

EDITED TO ADD: I had to restart the Kindle a couple of times before Update went from gray to black. Odd.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The incremental upgrades should _not_ be necessary to get the 2.5 upgrade.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> The incremental upgrades should _not_ be necessary to get the 2.5 upgrade.


ok thx


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Robinelli said:


> What do you do with these?


If your Kindle is not at software 2.3.3, you can download the correct file for your Kindle type, and use it to upgrade your Kindle to version 2.3.3.

To upgrade, you would drop the downloaded .bin file on your Kindle (transfer via USB), then on you Kindle you would click Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Update Your Kindle.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My K2 never updated so I tried and the Upgrade page only talks about 2.5 so it doesn't even offer the other upgrades.  I figured it wasn't worth trying too hard to find since most upgrades come with the previous upgrades bundled in.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

I did the above but Update Your Kindle is grayed out. And yes, I downloaded the correct update for my model Kindle.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If your Kindle is not at software 2.3.3, you can download the correct file for your Kindle type, and use it to upgrade your Kindle to version 2.3.3.
> 
> To upgrade, you would drop the downloaded .bin file on your Kindle (transfer via USB), then on you Kindle you would click Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Update Your Kindle.


thx just did the update worked perfectly


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

cleee said:


> And yes, I downloaded the correct update for my model Kindle.


This is the most common error. However, another common error is not putting the .bin file in the _topmost_ folder.

What system software version is your Kindle on now?


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> This is the most common error. However, another common error is not putting the .bin file in the _topmost_ folder.
> 
> What system software version is your Kindle on now?


I put it in the root directory but the Update was still grayed out. I restarted the Kindle and it was still gray-- which is weird--- so I double checked that I had the right update in the root. All looked fine. I restarted it again and the Update went to black so I updated and now have 2.3.3.

I've had my Kindle sleeping for a few weeks now with wireless off and haven't woken it to use it so maybe it got a little peeved at me.
Thanks!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

cleee said:


> I've had my Kindle sleeping for a few weeks now...


How are you not in withdrawl?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think I'm fine with letting the beta testers find the bugs, and then get the patched (2.5.1?) version later this month.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lots of people on Amazon are reporting they got the update today.  Not me though. 
It is obviously past beta testing but they said that a couple of days ago anyway.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

akjak said:


> How are you not in withdrawl?


LOL. I've been using my iPad and working a lot of hours these days. This weekend though, that Kindle will be working overtime!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> She sent me another file, that's named Update_431100003_472900057... *BUT* it's not a .bin file and it does nothing when I put it on the Kindle. Update your Kindle is still grayed out.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> oh..and it's 13.2 MB, which sounds about right for the update...


Can you send the file to me? It sounds like it should match a K2us. The version code matches mine


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Can you send the file to me? It sounds like it should match a K2us. The version code matches mine


I sent it to someone else who took a look at it and this is what he said:



bzImage said:


> Just got the file from luvmy4brats..
> 
> Short history --> it is not the update file, it seems to be but it's corrupt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm going to put one of the font hacks back on my Kindle just in case I DO get the update.


Heavy sigh......


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I'm going to put one of the font hacks back on my Kindle just in case I DO get the update.
> 
> Heavy sigh......


I did the same thing last night.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay so I guess my chemo brain is still active because I am not understanding what the bin file is?  I have the K2us and have never hacked it or anything. So what exactly is the bin file and should I be concerned about it when and if my K2 decides to update itself? Also if I am to be concerned with it how do I save it or whatever.  Thanks


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

kwajkat said:


> Okay so I guess my chemo brain is still active because I am not understanding what the bin file is? I have the K2us and have never hacked it or anything. So what exactly is the bin file and should I be concerned about it when and if my K2 decides to update itself? Also if I am to be concerned with it how do I save it or whatever. Thanks


There is no need to do anything except to leave your whispernet on 24/7 so that when Amazon sends the 2.5 update to your Kindle somtime before the end of May it will download automatically.

Best wishes!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Well, if there's no chance now of grabbing the file, at least now I'm ready to peel it off once (if) mine does update. If I can grab a good file I can Dropbox it to a public address for many people to grab it. And at the very least my K2 US is fully updated from 2.3 to the current (ish) 2.3.3 firmware, so I'm really ready and standing by to get the upgrade and try to grab a copy of this code and post it, then inform you lot.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's hoping you can grab it SP!  Surely one of us will get it soon!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I am peeking at this thread. Why all the fuss over a .bin, the new update, and all the other over-my-head stuff you are talking about on this thread?

Is the update BAD or what? I'm actually too terrified to mess with my Kindle! I might blow it up or freeze it like what happened when I used Calibre. 

What is .bin for and why do you all want it? (Maybe I should want it too!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I am peeking at this thread. Why all the fuss over a .bin, the new update, and all the other over-my-head stuff you are talking about on this thread?
> 
> Is the update BAD or what? I'm actually too terrified to mess with my Kindle! I might blow it up or freeze it like what happened when I used Calibre.
> 
> What is .bin for and why do you all want it? (Maybe I should want it too!!!


It has some major improvements in it, among which is the ability to categorize your Kindlized books. That's something that a lot of us have been wanting for a long time. (Many of us have also removed our screensaver and/or font hacks so that our Kindles will be ready to download the update when it's sent to us. I, for one, get the creeps whenever I open my Oberon and see Emily Dickinson staring at me with her creepy eyes.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

ha ha ha! I too dislike the screensavers and would love to change them - as well as the font, but I'm chicken - BOK BOK BOK! I want a darker font. I'm used to the iPad lovely dark fonts and then I switch to Kindle and I don't like it.

My K2 is still 2.3.4. Whispernet is always on.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

GinnyB, like Cindy said, there are some MAJOR improvements in this update, like the ability to finally organize your media, which have been anticipated for a long time. As far as messing with the Kindle as you mentioned, there's really not much to mess up unless you really try. The Kindle operating system won't accept a .bin (a system update file in this case) for a model it can't run. Also, there aren't any bad .bin files right now, but there are different .bin files for different models. And to answer your other question, the update isn't bad, it's good, and a lot of users are trying to get it now instead of waiting for it to be distributed slowly across Amazon's network wirelessly. The people who are trying to get it sooner (like myself) have started this thread to share knowledge to share tips on how to do that.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I got it!

This is from software version 2.3.3-> 2.5.

My newly changed registration date was April 14th.

Here are the links to download if anyone wants/needs it for their Us KDX.... that is, the one on the Sprint network, and again, it only works if your current software version is 2.3.3.

Here are a few links to the update.

http://www.mediafire.com/?avdrz5jl55m

http://jump.fm/YWHWS

http://rapidshare.com/files/38700238...00057.bin.html


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I just got the whispernet update.  The kindle was on, and not asleep.  It is for K2I, and I was on 2.3.4 (I upgraded manually from 2.3.3 through mobile reads sharing)  and this recuva programme recovered two files of 13megs each.  Am in the process of uploading them and will share later.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

So jealous, I'm still waiting for either a wireless update or to download the file for my U.S. only K2. Fingers crossed, etc.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I guess the upside to all of our update watch is that the month of May is nearly half over, so it can't be very long before we all get our upgrades.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I leave the country (and Whispernet coverage) so if I haven't got the update by then I'll be re-applying the hacks and probably waiting the 2 months until I get back.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Pidgeon92 I just wanted to thank you for posting the update/download for 2.3.3.  I used it for my US Dx and was then able to use Varin's link for the 2.5 update.  I'm so happy it worked, but it wouldn't have if I didn't have access to the 2.3.3 update first.  Thank you so much!

And thanks again to Varin for the 2.5 update.

Signed,
One Happy Camper

By the way, when I first put the update on my Kindle, I put it into the "system" folder and it didn't work; but, when I just dragged it to the general Kindle file as if it were its own file, I was able to click on "Update Your Kindle" in the settings menu.  Success!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Trophywife007 said:


> Pidgeon92 I just wanted to thank you for posting the update/download for 2.3.3. I used it for my US Dx and was then able to use Varin's link for the 2.5 update. I'm so happy it worked, but it wouldn't have if I didn't have access to the 2.3.3 update first. Thank you so much!


What makes you think it wouldn't have worked?


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

marianner said:


> What makes you think it wouldn't have worked?


I could be mistaken, but since Varin's link was to upgrade 2.3.3 to 2.5 and my system was 2.3.2, I thought I needed to upgrade to 2.3.3 first.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

You probably do need to upgrade to 2.33 first. You can the 2.5 first, it can't hurt anything, only not work. Please let us know if it does work.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

You definitely need to upgrade to 2.3.3 first.

You can't just hop from 2.3 or 2.3.2 to 2.5, you have to be at the software level the person (me) who posted the 2.5 bin was at when they got the update.


----------



## SharonK (May 19, 2010)

I have version 2.3.3 and tried the upgrade.  It didn't work for me, but perhaps I did something wrong.  Tomorrow is another day and I'll check back here and reread.  Perhaps I missed something.  

S.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

How do we actually do the upgrade with the .bin?  Throw it on there and restart?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> How do we actually do the upgrade with the .bin? Throw it on there and restart?


Yes, that's pretty much how it goes.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yes, that's pretty much how it goes.


It didn't work for me.  I threw it on the main window - and Update Your Kindle remained greyed out. And restarting didn't do anything either. I'm on 2.3.3. Don't know what the problem is. Bummer.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's probably the wrong .bin file. There are four of them, depending on which Kindle version you own.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It's probably the wrong .bin file. There are four of them, depending on which Kindle version you own.


Mine's a K2. Oh, well. Thanks anyway! The wait continues!


----------

